# This is a must have DVD for every wookworker..It's not just for furniture designers



## woodzy

Sounds interesting.
I was once on a mission to get information on furniture dimensions and came across a Fine Woodworking Mag dedicated to the subject. I have it available at all times.
I'll have to check out this DVD. Thanks


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Angela, do that talk about the golden rectangle in that video and a Fibonacci gauge to set the ratio of 1:1.618?


----------



## GPDMTR25

I don't recall the Fibonacci gauge and regarding the golden rectangle, he doesn't mention it because he does use it. Here's a couple of links as to why?

Design Matters

Here you need to scroll down to Hatching a design book.

You might go to his website and ask him about the Fibonacci gauge. He's very quick (mucher quicker than I am) to respond to questions.

Angela


----------



## jonathanm

Hey, Anthony, can you please tell me what issue of Fine Woodworking you're referring to? Thanks.


----------

